# Health insurace



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Eveyone,
I have just returned from Thailand to NZ and after many months of thought I am will return to Thailand to live. Yes, Sticky I have read your articles. I would appreciate any information and advice that I can get. But the main one at the moment is health insurance in Thailand. Forgot to mention my age 65 and already retired. I will go to live in Surin.


----------



## robby nz (Apr 27, 2009)

Dumbo said:


> Hi Eveyone,
> I have just returned from Thailand to NZ and after many months of thought I am will return to Thailand to live. Yes, Sticky I have read your articles. I would appreciate any information and advice that I can get. But the main one at the moment is health insurance in Thailand. Forgot to mention my age 65 and already retired. I will go to live in Surin.


Hi Dumbo
Also from NZ and same age, made the move 4 years ago and have a had a health problem that made me use the insurance I have. Got it from BUPA in Huahin and had no problems with claims, The lady in HH is fantastic, went in to bat for us and kept calling to see if everything was OK, she is now a friend.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

BUPA gave you cover after age 65? Amazing!

Trouble is when you try to get them to pay up. "Sorry, you must have had this disease before you insured with us".

Got the tee shirt.......


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

robby nz said:


> Hi Dumbo
> Also from NZ and same age, made the move 4 years ago and have a had a health problem that made me use the insurance I have. Got it from BUPA in Huahin and had no problems with claims, The lady in HH is fantastic, went in to bat for us and kept calling to see if everything was OK, she is now a friend.


Thank you Robbie, Are you able to give a contact as it is very important. I have a existing condition but I don't expect that to be covered. not sure if one is supossed to do this but my address is [email protected]


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Dumbo said:


> Thank you Robbie, Are you able to give a contact as it is very important. I have a existing condition but I don't expect that to be covered. not sure if one is supossed to do this but my address is [email protected]


Hi Dumbo - probably better to ask for a PM, rather than posting your email - your inbox will probably flood with Nigeria Princesses looking for help getting their money out of their non-existant countries.


----------



## robby nz (Apr 27, 2009)

King Silk said:


> BUPA gave you cover after age 65? Amazing!
> 
> Trouble is when you try to get them to pay up. "Sorry, you must have had this disease before you insured with us".
> 
> Got the tee shirt.......


Well KS you obviously have more personal experience with BUPA than me so I wouldnt want to contradict you, posible you could enlighten us?

However I can only comment on my own experience which is all good without hearsay.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

IMO joining a Health Plan at an advanced age, if they will take you on, is very expensive and
more likely to end in them not paying up for the reason I stated previously.
But you may know different?


----------



## robby nz (Apr 27, 2009)

For me it was not expensive, around 19,000kb PA for a minimum plan, (who believes they will need it). Had accidents in mind when I took out the insurance, never thought of disease as I had never had a health problem in over 60 years.

They paid out 300kb for my treatment, reckon it will take about 15 years of me paying for them to get their money back, well worth it and as I said great service from the lady we got it from.


----------

